# texlive aus ebuild und dinbrief.sty --> gelöst

## Tinitus

Hallo,

nach meinem Umstieg möchte ich auch noch das dinbrief.sty per ebuild installieren. Wo finde ich das? Das war ja im tetex Paket mit drin.

G. R.Last edited by Tinitus on Thu Sep 04, 2008 8:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## musv

Ich verwende auch dinbrief. Ich könnt mich nicht daran erinner, dass ich dafür irgendwas speziell installiert hätte. Sollte als in der Standardinstallation von Texlive 2008 mit dabei sein. 

Ansonsten sieh Dir mal die Use-Flags an, die zu texlive vorhanden sind.

----------

## Tinitus

 *musv wrote:*   

> Ich verwende auch dinbrief. Ich könnt mich nicht daran erinner, dass ich dafür irgendwas speziell installiert hätte. Sollte als in der Standardinstallation von Texlive 2008 mit dabei sein. 
> 
> Ansonsten sieh Dir mal die Use-Flags an, die zu texlive vorhanden sind.

 

Hallo,

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

habe noch die Version 2007-r3

meine USE Flags:

```
app-text/texlive-2007-r3  USE="X doc png pstricks -cjk -context -cyrillic -extra -games -graphics -humanities -jadetex -music -omega -publishers  -science -tex4ht -xetex -xml" LINGUAS="de -af -ar -bg -bn -bo -cs -cy -da -el -     -en -en_GB -eo -es -et -fi -fr -he -hi -hr -hsb -hu -hy -id -is -it -ja -ko -la -ml -mn -nl -no -pl -pt -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr -sv -ta -th -tr -uk -vi -zh" 0 kB

```

Wie sind Deine?

G. R

Edit:

habe da noch was gefunden...aber helfen tut es nicht.

```
texmfind dinbrief

dev-texlive/texlive-latexextra [1 file]

dinbrief

```

----------

## Necoro

```
necoro@Zakarumiy ~ % equery b /usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/dinbrief/dinbrief.sty

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/dinbrief/dinbrief.sty in *... ]

dev-texlive/texlive-latexextra-2007 (/usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/dinbrief/dinbrief.sty)
```

Also - texlive-latexextra installieren  :Smile: 

----------

## Tinitus

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> necoro@Zakarumiy ~ % equery b /usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/dinbrief/dinbrief.sty
> 
> ...

 

Hallo,

Danke Euch.

texmfind ist für Pakete, die noch nicht installiert sind.

G. R.

----------

## Necoro

Danke für den Tipp mit texmfind ... kann man bestimmt mal gebrauchen  :Smile: 

----------

## musv

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> habe noch die Version 2007-r3
> 
> meine USE Flags:
> ...

 

Ich merk grad, dass bei mir auch noch die 2007-er Version installiert ist. Eine andere ist scheinbar auch noch gar nicht im Portage

Installiert ist bei mir ganz grob:

```

 eix -Ic tex

[I] app-office/texmaker (1.71-r1@20.06.2008): A nice LaTeX-IDE

[I] app-text/html2text (1.3.2@20.06.2008): A HTML to text converter

[I] app-text/jadetex (3.13-r2@22.10.2007): TeX macros used by Jade TeX output

[I] app-text/texi2html (1.78@24.11.2007): Perl script that converts Texinfo to HTML

[I] app-text/texlive (2007-r3@05.03.2008): A complete TeX distribution

[I] app-text/texlive-core (2007-r13@20.06.2008): A complete TeX distribution

[I] dev-perl/Locale-gettext (1.05@20.06.2008): A Perl module for accessing the GNU locale utilities

[I] dev-perl/Text-CharWidth (0.04@20.06.2008): Get number of occupied columns of a string on terminal

[I] dev-perl/Text-Iconv (1.7@20.06.2008): A Perl interface to the iconv() codeset conversion function

[I] dev-perl/Text-WrapI18N (0.06@09.07.2007): Line wrapping with support for multibyte, fullwidth, and combining characters and languages without whitespaces between words

[I] dev-perl/XML-Filter-BufferText (1.01@05.03.2007): Filter to put all characters() in one event

[I] dev-tex/chktex (1.6.4@20.06.2008): Checks latex source for common mistakes

[I] dev-tex/detex (2.8-r1@20.06.2008): A filter program that removes the LaTeX (or TeX) control sequences

[I] dev-tex/html2latex (1.1@21.04.2007): Perl script to convert HTML files into formatted LaTeX

[I] dev-tex/latex-beamer (3.07@10.02.2008): LaTeX class for creating presentations using a video projector.

[I] dev-tex/latex2html (2002.2.1_pre20041025-r1@06.12.2007): convertor written in Perl that converts LATEX documents to HTML

[U] dev-tex/tex4ht (20080711_p0635@04.08.2008 -> (~)20080807_p1635): Converts (La)TeX to (X)HTML, XML and OO.org

[I] dev-texlive/texlive-basic (2007@03.11.2007): TeXLive Essential programs and files

[I] dev-texlive/texlive-bibtexextra (2007@03.11.2007): TeXLive Extra BibTeX styles

[I] dev-texlive/texlive-context (2007@03.11.2007): TeXLive ConTeXt format

[I] dev-texlive/texlive-documentation-base (2007@07.07.2008): TeXLive Base documentation

[I] dev-texlive/texlive-documentation-german (2007@19.07.2008): TeXLive German documentation

[I] dev-texlive/texlive-fontsextra (2007-r1@19.07.2008): TeXLive Extra fonts

[I] dev-texlive/texlive-fontsrecommended (2007@03.11.2007): TeXLive Recommended fonts

[I] dev-texlive/texlive-formatsextra (2007@03.11.2007): TeXLive Extra formats

[I] dev-texlive/texlive-games (2007@03.11.2007): TeXLive Games typesetting (chess, etc)

[I] dev-texlive/texlive-genericextra (2007@03.11.2007): TeXLive Miscellaneous extra generic macros

[I] dev-texlive/texlive-genericrecommended (2007@03.11.2007): TeXLive Miscellaneous generic macros

[I] dev-texlive/texlive-htmlxml (2007-r2@03.11.2007): TeXLive HTML/SGML/XML support

[I] dev-texlive/texlive-humanities (2007@03.11.2007): TeXLive LaTeX support for the humanities

[I] dev-texlive/texlive-langcyrillic (2007@03.11.2007): TeXLive Cyrillic

[I] dev-texlive/texlive-langgerman (2007@03.11.2007): TeXLive German

[I] dev-texlive/texlive-langgreek (2007@03.11.2007): TeXLive Greek typesetting

[I] dev-texlive/texlive-latex (2007@03.11.2007): TeXLive Basic LaTeX packages

[I] dev-texlive/texlive-latex3 (2007@03.11.2007): TeXLive LaTeX3 packages

[I] dev-texlive/texlive-latexextra (2007@20.06.2008): TeXLive LaTeX supplementary packages

[I] dev-texlive/texlive-latexrecommended (2007@03.11.2007): TeXLive LaTeX recommended packages

[I] dev-texlive/texlive-mathextra (2007@03.11.2007): TeXLive Advanced math typesetting

[I] dev-texlive/texlive-metapost (2007-r1@07.11.2007): TeXLive MetaPost (and Metafont) drawing packages

[I] dev-texlive/texlive-music (2007@03.11.2007): TeXLive Music typesetting

[I] dev-texlive/texlive-omega (2007@03.11.2007): TeXLive Omega

[I] dev-texlive/texlive-pictures (2007@03.11.2007): TeXLive Packages for drawings graphics

[I] dev-texlive/texlive-plainextra (2007@03.11.2007): TeXLive Plain TeX supplementary packages

[I] dev-texlive/texlive-pstricks (2007@03.11.2007): TeXLive PSTricks packages

[I] dev-texlive/texlive-psutils (2007@03.11.2007): TeXLive PostScript and Truetype utilities

[I] dev-texlive/texlive-publishers (2007@03.11.2007): TeXLive Support for publishers

[I] dev-texlive/texlive-science (2007@03.11.2007): TeXLive Typesetting for natural and computer sciences

[I] dev-texlive/texlive-texinfo (2007@03.11.2007): TeXLive GNU Texinfo

[I] dev-texlive/texlive-xetex (2007@03.11.2007): TeXLive XeTeX macros

[I] sys-apps/texinfo (4.12@20.06.2008): The GNU info program and utilities

[I] sys-devel/gettext (0.17@20.06.2008): GNU locale utilities

[I] virtual/latex-base (1.0@22.10.2007): Virtual for basic LaTeX binaries

[I] virtual/tex-base (0@11.12.2007): Virtual for basic TeX binaries (tex, kpathsea)

[I] virtual/texi2dvi (0@19.07.2008): Virtual for texi2dvi (and texi2pdf)

```

Ok, wofür ich jetzt das Schach brauch, weiß ich auch nicht. Bisher hatte ich nie Probleme, dass irgendein Paket nicht vorhanden war. 

Useflags:

```
[ebuild   R   ] app-text/texlive-2007-r3  USE="X context cyrillic doc extra games graphics humanities jadetex music omega png pstricks publishers science tex4ht xetex xml -cjk" LINGUAS="de -af -ar -bg -bn -bo -cs -cy -da -el -en -en_GB -eo -es -et -fi -fr -he -hi -hr -hsb -hu -hy -id -is -it -ja -ko -la -ml -mn -nl -no -pl -pt -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr -sv -ta -th -tr -uk -vi -zh" 0 kB
```

----------

